# would the last person to leave edmonton,,turn the lights off



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

iam hearing so many hard luck stories from friends about all the people that have spend 1000,s of dollars on permanent residency and are have a real hard time finding a job.i know of 3 people that have done all the medical check, police check and paid out all that money and now they are being messed about because canadian citizens have priority over canadian residents. even if you are better qualified,,,you dont stand a chance because you are not canadian. i know a long distance driver, a machinist, a book keeper, and a bricklayer all in the same boat. permanent residents and on the dole. wake up canada


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry you are having a hard time - but you could be in UK and all the immigrants getting your job instead!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

englishbrickie said:


> iam hearing so many hard luck stories from friends about all the people that have spend 1000,s of dollars on permanent residency and are have a real hard time finding a job.i know of 3 people that have done all the medical check, police check and paid out all that money and now they are being messed about because canadian citizens have priority over canadian residents. even if you are better qualified,,,you dont stand a chance because you are not canadian. i know a long distance driver, a machinist, a book keeper, and a bricklayer all in the same boat. permanent residents and on the dole. wake up canada


And who are you hearing this from? Have these so called friends lived in and experienced being turned down for jobs here? Firstly I do not believe Canadian Citizens are given preference over new immigrants and they do not have state sanctioned priority. If an employer selects an applicant who's a citizen that's their prerogative. IMO any employer who does not select the best candidate is not worth working for. No-one is promised a rose garden when coming to Canada. You have to stand shoulder to shoulder with Canadians when applying for work. PR's have to compete for jobs with cradle and plastic Canadians. And who decides objectively that someone is less/better qualified. So please explain to me why Canadian residents should not be given preference over immigrants, if they are of equal or better qualifications.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Sorry you are having a hard time - but you could be in UK and all the immigrants getting your job instead!!!


i will be landing in england..buying a car,,and driving to germany..


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sinking Ships*



englishbrickie said:


> i will be landing in england..buying a car,,and driving to germany..


Best of luck - most of Europe is sinking as well as UK. Greece is taking extraordinary measures to try and stop its recession devaluing the euro at the moment. At least Canada has good bank control and is not in dire straits like UK & Europe.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

we are going to germany because my wife still has civil servant status there. she took 2 years unpaid holiday to see if we could make a new life here. she is a language teacher with 18 years teaching experience in germany and she can only work as a TA here. as a bricklayer, i can work almost anywhere, at least she will have her pride back in europe and do the job she spent 11 years studying to do.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,
I think it is a bit of sour grapes and bad timing which is making you feel you do.
If the global economy hadnt spiralled downwards, half the problems woudnt be there luckily canada didnt suffer like usa and europe.If you really wanted to be in canada you would do all you could to stay there.I have relatives who moved to canada sponsored by companies and yes they had to do the funny shifts, short runs parked up waiting for a load, short time, but they stuck it out and settled and are doing well and are now fully integrated into the community and the canadian way of life.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

i havent had work for 4 weeks. i still have to pay $1650 a month rent plus utilities and feed 3 mouths. i dont get EI because i am a temporary worker. the reason i have to rent is because my SIN # starts with a 9 and i cannot get a mortgage or finance of any sort. i had to pay cash for everything that we own here. the money i managed to save in the summer is is going down faster than a whores draws. so if you want to taste sour grapes..swap with me.


----------



## suninspired (Nov 1, 2009)

Read the postings on any forum dealing with Canada going back years and years: Canadians favouring Canadians over immigrants is a common concern. Why shouldn't a Canadian employer favour a Canadian educated/trained applicant. It's human nature. I'm not excusing it, nor am I supporting it...it is what it is. Just means an immigrant has to work harder to prove themself. Such is history...such is life.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Reading all the posts here....It does leave a sour taste in your mouth when things dont go to plan..human reaction. I remember queing for my SIN number with about 20 or 30 immigrants who didnt speak a word of english...(Interpretors of every language were being called) They were all getting their pictures taken and getting their SIN numbers and I (Canadian born) was treated very poorly..according to them, they didnt know what to do with me. Yes it did make me mad. It happened and that is the truth of the matter. I also was questioned as to why I was living in Canada???...therefore had to go to immigration and get the head guy to write a letter and stamp it. He actually was dumfounded by the whole thing along with myself LOL...I being Canadian born was treated very badly but I fought for my birthright and my rights and everything turned out okay. Its not all rosy but everyone has their right to state there case and what went wrong. At least then, people wanting to go over at least has the foresight of what COULD happen. comments shouldnt be taken personally.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Reading all the posts here....It does leave a sour taste in your mouth when things dont go to plan..human reaction. I remember queing for my SIN number with about 20 or 30 immigrants who didnt speak a word of english...(Interpretors of every language were being called) They were all getting their pictures taken and getting their SIN numbers and I (Canadian born) was treated very poorly..according to them, they didnt know what to do with me. Yes it did make me mad. It happened and that is the truth of the matter. I also was questioned as to why I was living in Canada???...therefore had to go to immigration and get the head guy to write a letter and stamp it. He actually was dumfounded by the whole thing along with myself LOL...I being Canadian born was treated very badly but I fought for my birthright and my rights and everything turned out okay. Its not all rosy but everyone has their right to state there case and what went wrong. At least then, people wanting to go over at least has the foresight of what COULD happen. comments shouldnt be taken personally.


 good or bad, everyone has the right to tell their experience.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

i know..the canadian way of working is at least 20 years behind europe. if you have a good idea about how to do something, they disregard it and say,,we have always done it like this. and they will not listen to ideas because they think it is critisism. canada is a very nice country but the way of thinking here is very primitive.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It does leave a sour taste in your mouth when things dont go to plan.

If you want to make GOD laugh, tell him your plan. There is an incredible amount of information to be had for those planning immigration. If you don't do your research properly then you have no-one to blame but yourself when things go tits-up. Nothing is hidden from the immigrant.
It is what it is.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> It does leave a sour taste in your mouth when things dont go to plan.
> 
> If you want to make GOD laugh, tell him your plan. There is an incredible amount of information to be had for those planning immigration. If you don't do your research properly then you have no-one to blame but yourself when things go tits-up. Nothing is hidden from the immigrant.
> It is what it is.


I did my research before I went back to Canada and even got a letter from the Canadian Embassy in London England stating that I didnt have to go through Immigration process LOL......it was shown etc etc.....and then only after getting an official in Ontario to stamp another letter, did I finally get my SIN number.
I am very sure GOD did laugh at all the stupidity!!! LOL


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

englishbrickie said:


> i havent had work for 4 weeks. i still have to pay $1650 a month rent plus utilities and feed 3 mouths. i dont get EI because i am a temporary worker. the reason i have to rent is because my SIN # starts with a 9 and i cannot get a mortgage or finance of any sort. i had to pay cash for everything that we own here. the money i managed to save in the summer is is going down faster than a whores draws. so if you want to taste sour grapes..swap with me.[/Q
> 
> That is one of the reasons why I have decided to go down the federal skilled route it takes longer and when we land as a family, the problems we will have are different to yours, and we know there will be some, luckily I have familyin Canada who landed in 1979 who will walk me through the maze of problems and hurdles we have to go through.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

good luck to you is all i can say. coming here is like going back in time. canada is 7 hours behind england in real time but 20 years behind england in everything else.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

englishbrickie said:


> good luck to you is all i can say. coming here is like going back in time. canada is 7 hours behind england in real time but 20 years behind england in everything else.


You are a funny man, Sir.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

my landlord still insists on post dated cheques. i tried to explain to him that an online transfer on the first of every month is more convenient, but he cant see the benefit of having that money on his account without going to the bank with a cheque every month. i have 2 bank accounts here..one personal and one business..when i want to transfer money from one to the other...i have to write myself a cheque,,,go to the bank,,,and pay it in because the online banking system here doesnt let me do it online...i hear that someone will invent the wheel here soon...LOL that will stir things up


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

englishbrickie said:


> my landlord still insists on post dated cheques. i tried to explain to him that an online transfer on the first of every month is more convenient, but he cant see the benefit of having that money on his account without going to the bank with a cheque every month. i have 2 bank accounts here..one personal and one business..when i want to transfer money from one to the other...i have to write myself a cheque,,,go to the bank,,,and pay it in because the online banking system here doesnt let me do it online...i hear that someone will invent the wheel here soon...LOL that will stir things up


Firstly it's your landlord's prerogative and it is quite normal to require post-dated cheques for rental. If you were a landlord then you would require it also, if you understood the legal implications for a "bounced" cheque.

I don't know what bank you deal with but I deal with 3 Canadian banks with multi-accounts in each and I can easily transfer between accounts. If you are attempting to transfer between an incorporated company account and a personal account, you are not legally permitted to do so. From the bank's perspective and legally it is identical as allowing you to transfer from my account to your account.


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

It is very interesting to read comments here everyone has different experiences and a broad range of views are needed. We are hoping to move to Canada in the next year or so we are English but have lived in France for the past 2 1/2 years and I can honestly say you will be very very surprised if you think Europe is forward thinking and an easy place to live (being in France is like living back in the 1970s) especially with regards to banking - cheques are very popular and credit cards are extremely rare so be prepared for similar issues to those you have faced in Canada. The economy has taken a serious nosedive and in France and Germany there have been many job losses due to the economic slowdown - I know this from the experiences of my friends in both these countries. I understand that things have not worked out for you but a word of caution and don't expect everything to be rosy over in Europe - it most certainly isn't!


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

i know about the recession and my wife still has civil servant status in germany. so, we at least have a roof over our head and one of us will be making good money. i,m very glad we never sold the house before we came here..


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

I hope you have a much better experience in Germany than you have had in Canada. I know many Germans who are reluctant to return home as high taxes and few job vacancies are a worry for them but hopefully your experience, once there, will be a good one for you and it all works out for the best. I know one thing for sure I most certainly do not want to live in the UK again and if nothing else living in France has shown me that national pride is nothing to be ashamed of and even though it can make if very difficult for immigrants the French are committed to helping the French - I think the UK could take a leaf out of their book. I wish you well in your future plans.


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Not quite so sure about sour grapes I work in the media and have heard many similar stories from immigrants. Also check out NotCanada.com | The Truth About Immigration To Canada for more (not sure of their autenticity). my family and I came out to Alberta six years ago. I'm self-employed so the job thing doesn't really apply to me. 

What I do find odd is that apart from some of the first nations everyone in Canada is either an immigrant or descended from one. 

The recession has been tough on everyone and immigrants are the first to get in the neck for taking citizen's jobs. However, with the recession seemingly over. Canada does not have the population demographics to take its economy forward without immigrants. Or is that immigrants are only good enough to flip burgers, as long as they have a degree and appear grateful enough?

Enough already:0). After six years my family and I are taking our business back home to the UK.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

wildcountryian said:


> Not quite so sure about sour grapes I work in the media and have heard many similar stories from immigrants. Also check out NotCanada.com | The Truth About Immigration To Canada for more (not sure of their autenticity). my family and I came out to Alberta six years ago. I'm self-employed so the job thing doesn't really apply to me.
> 
> What I do find odd is that apart from some of the first nations everyone in Canada is either an immigrant or descended from one.
> 
> ...


i,ve always said the only real canadians are the natives. i have been here just over 2 years now and i have heard some horror stories from other people that are here on a work permit. they are called ****ing germans by people that are of german descent. i have heard them called nazis. i have been called a limey *******. and that is from a canadian that has been to home depot and bought himself a trowel and calls himself a bricklayer...jokers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What I do find odd is that apart from some of the first nations everyone in Canada is either an immigrant or descended from one. 

And why do you find this odd? If you possess even a minimal amount of North American history it only makes sense that except for the First Nations People everyone is either an immigrant or descended from one, given that the continent was only discovered (except for the Vikings in NL) in the very late 15th.century. What is your point in making the statement.


----------



## englishbrickie (Feb 21, 2010)

i never wrote that statement...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

englishbrickie said:


> i never wrote that statement...


I never indicated/suggested that you did. It's just coincidence it followed yours sequentially.


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> What I do find odd is that apart from some of the first nations everyone in Canada is either an immigrant or descended from one.
> 
> And why do you find this odd? If you possess even a minimal amount of North American history it only makes sense that except for the First Nations People everyone is either an immigrant or descended from one, given that the continent was only discovered (except for the Vikings in NL) in the very late 15th.century. What is your point in making the statement.


Sorry, I thought it was obvious :0). My point: people in glass houses should not throw stones.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*THERE ARE MORE IMMIGRANTS WORKING THAN NOT WORKING...with Bob Loblah*



englishbrickie said:


> iam hearing so many hard luck stories from friends about all the people that have spend 1000,s of dollars on permanent residency and are have a real hard time finding a job.i know of 3 people that have done all the medical check, police check and paid out all that money and now they are being messed about because canadian citizens have priority over canadian residents. even if you are better qualified,,,you dont stand a chance because you are not canadian. i know a long distance driver, a machinist, a book keeper, and a bricklayer all in the same boat. permanent residents and on the dole. wake up canada


" 09Mar10If you know 3, then Bob Loblah knows 103.* There are more immigrants working than non-immigrants working.* For the record, ALL the taxi firms in Edmonton have a 90% job fill of Pakistanis and Indians.* Natural born Canadians who apply for a job in the taxi business ( and know the city better by having been born there...and knowing the wants and needs of Canadians ) don't stand a chance being taken on in the taxi business.* Wonder why is that !!!!** And when it comes to the trucking business....well its all fidded up with 75% of Africans, East Indians, and other ethnic grouops. )* Some of these firms are ADVERTISING " MUST BE ABLE TO SPEAK/READ HINDI, ETC. )* Great scott.......Bob Loblah is sure that when these people completed their applications to come to Canada.....they made every effort to convince the powers that be to believe them when they said they would assimilate into the Canadian culture.* But, we evenhave arranged marriages.....and some people managing ( by lies ) to have more than one wife with them ( housekeepers they call them.* THIS IS NOT THE CANADIAN WAY.So stand in line and speak the truch.* If you cannot do that, then git outta here.* You are not needed.* "* ASK NOT WHAT CANADA CAN DO FOR YOU BUT WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR CANADA. "without prejudice.....Bob Loblah


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bob Loblah said:


> " 09Mar10If you know 3, then Bob Loblah knows 103.* There are more immigrants working than non-immigrants working.* For the record, ALL the taxi firms in Edmonton have a 90% job fill of Pakistanis and Indians.* Natural born Canadians who apply for a job in the taxi business ( and know the city better by having been born there...and knowing the wants and needs of Canadians ) don't stand a chance being taken on in the taxi business.* Wonder why is that !!!!** And when it comes to the trucking business....well its all fidded up with 75% of Africans, East Indians, and other ethnic grouops. )* Some of these firms are ADVERTISING " MUST BE ABLE TO SPEAK/READ HINDI, ETC. )* Great scott.......Bob Loblah is sure that when these people completed their applications to come to Canada.....they made every effort to convince the powers that be to believe them when they said they would assimilate into the Canadian culture.* But, we evenhave arranged marriages.....and some people managing ( by lies ) to have more than one wife with them ( housekeepers they call them.* THIS IS NOT THE CANADIAN WAY.So stand in line and speak the truch.* If you cannot do that, then git outta here.* You are not needed.* "* ASK NOT WHAT CANADA CAN DO FOR YOU BUT WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR CANADA. "without prejudice.....Bob Loblah


This is a warning to you, Bob Loblah. Such posts are closely bordering on being racist. Any more posts in this vein will result in you being banned from the site


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hello from bob loblah*



Auld Yin said:


> This is a warning to you, Bob Loblah. Such posts are closely bordering on being racist. Any more posts in this vein will result in you being banned from the site


09mAR10
Bob Loblah trusts you read all the other postings on this thread. Bob Loblah is proud to be a Canadian, but doubly proud to be living in Thailand. There are some nasty postings throughout the forum and if they were all addressed you would be baning quite a few members.
Anyways, Bob Loblah also made a posting addressed to All the Thai people telling them what a great country they have and what wonderful people they were. Bob Loblah is NOT A RACIST. For you to use this term means that you do NOT know the TRUE meaning of the word.
By the way.......why did you leave Scotland ( beautiful ) and go to Canada??
Bob Loblah


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Can I just say something? why on earth are you always mentioning your full name when addressing your views? are you some kind of nut job?


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Can I just say something? why on earth are you always mentioning your full name when addressing your views? are you some kind of nut job?


I was wondering why on earth he mentions himself in the third person, doesn't seem like english is his first language. It is also very difficult to read his posts as they just turn in to a big wall of text. Any way, i'm sure the last person in Edmonton will turn the lights off as it would be wasteful if they didn't.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hello from bob loblah....*



ChungyUK said:


> Can I just say something? why on earth are you always mentioning your full name when addressing your views? are you some kind of nut job?


09mAR10Did you ever hear the expression " Laughter is the best medicine '* ??Bob Loblah does not think you did.* Bob Loblahy is a member of 3 other forums ( scientific, astronomy, science & God ) and members have no problem with Bob Loblah referring to himself as Bob Loblah.** Nope.* Bob Loblah is NOT a nut-job.* From where did you get that expression ???* You need to lighten up if you REALLY want to become a Canadian someday.* Canadians are light-hearted, friendly, full of laughter & fun, gregarious, well-read, kind, considerate, non-bias, charitable beyound bounds, hospitable, cheerful, well-educated ( not ALL ) and take no sides in the carrying out of justice for ALL.* Liighten' up there.* Sing a song.* Sing ' blah blah blah, blah blah blah.Ps:* As for being called a Racist by the other fellow......Bob Loblah is married to a Thai****** woman and employes approx. 125 Thai + Chinese + Vietnamese in Bob Loblah's ****** company in Thailand.* And we all get along like one big happy family tooooooooo.Bob Loblah


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm starting to have second thoughts of coming to Canada if people like you act the way you do....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*Expat In Canada....*



ChungyUK said:


> I'm starting to have second thoughts of coming to Canada if people like you act the way you do....


09Mar10
Your profile already shows you as an ' expat in Canada. '
Bob Loblah


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Bob Loblah said:


> 09mAR10Did you ever hear the expression " Laughter is the best medicine '* ??Bob Loblah does not think you did.* Bob Loblahy is a member of 3 other forums ( scientific, astronomy, science & God ) and members have no problem with Bob Loblah referring to himself as Bob Loblah.** Nope.* Bob Loblah is NOT a nut-job.* From where did you get that expression ???* You need to lighten up if you REALLY want to become a Canadian someday.* Canadians are light-hearted, friendly, full of laughter & fun, gregarious, well-read, kind, considerate, non-bias, charitable beyound bounds, hospitable, cheerful, well-educated ( not ALL ) and take no sides in the carrying out of justice for ALL.* Liighten' up there.* Sing a song.* Sing ' blah blah blah, blah blah blah.Ps:* As for being called a Racist by the other fellow......Bob Loblah is married to a Thai****** woman and employes approx. 125 Thai + Chinese + Vietnamese in Bob Loblah's ****** company in Thailand.* And we all get along like one big happy family tooooooooo.Bob Loblah


Persistent self-promotion through non-stop repetition of your name through every post you make, will, as you have already been warned on two occasions, result in a ban.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chungy, don't think that all canadians are like the Bob Oddjob as they are not, he is annoying in the way he expresses his opinion but we all say things differently i guess...... all the best chungy.


----------



## wannabenovascotian (Mar 11, 2010)

*advice from macbel*



macmel said:


> I hope you have a much better experience in Germany than you have had in Canada. I know many Germans who are reluctant to return home as high taxes and few job vacancies are a worry for them but hopefully your experience, once there, will be a good one for you and it all works out for the best. I know one thing for sure I most certainly do not want to live in the UK again and if nothing else living in France has shown me that national pride is nothing to be ashamed of and even though it can make if very difficult for immigrants the French are committed to helping the French - I think the UK could take a leaf out of their book. I wish you well in your future plans.




Hi there, please excuse my barging into your thread, i couldnt work out how to post a new one as i've only joined today, will keep reading, i was hoping macbel could reply back to me as i noticed your husband is working for IMP and my husband is in process of preparing a resume for IMP also. I was hoping we could Pick your brains about IMP. We are at the beginning of Immigration your help would be greatly appreciated.I have sent you a friend invitation.

This seems like a great forum, i look forward to more reading and subscribing.

Sorry again for the intrusion, i will trudge off and keep reading,:confused2:


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Persistent self-promotion through non-stop repetition of your name through every post you make, will, as you have already been warned on two occasions, result in a ban.


awww I know I know I know I should say nothing but I like Bob Loblah. He's a character. I'm reading this board for weeks now and I didn't see him doing any harm. He's like a lovable wineo (no offense to bob loblah) but I'm new to the board so what do I know of things her? - nothing

:focus:Anyway back on topic... to EnglishBrickie stfu and get out and look for a job. It's not Canada's fault. No job for a brickie?.. go work burgers if the ultimate brickie is not too good for that OR maybe lose the chip on the shoulder and someone will hire you as a labourer for a .ca brickey and teach you something new since you already know everything. 
Maybe and just maybe you're p*ed off eafter a bad run but you're projecting serious frustration and anger in this thread and it's all Canada's fault.

I'd like to see you do well so maybe an ol' "chin up" british attitude will get you over the bump in the road. Buy yourself a dapper suit and have another go.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

If it happened to you, you would feel the same way. Thats the truth of the matter.
The one thing that annoys me and gives me serious frustration is that if there is a negative story to be told, then it seems its not acceptable. Everyone has a right to say what has gone wrong and not just when things have gone right. It is to make people aware of what could go wrong and I would rather hear that then a load of "what you want to hear"....
NO country is perfect....not even Canada!! (oh dear did I say that)!!
and me a canadian!! (OMG)....


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

jen45 said:


> If it happened to you, you would feel the same way. Thats the truth of the matter.
> The one thing that annoys me and gives me serious frustration is that if there is a negative story to be told, then it seems its not acceptable. Everyone has a right to say what has gone wrong and not just when things have gone right. It is to make people aware of what could go wrong and I would rather hear that then a load of "what you want to hear"....
> NO country is perfect....not even Canada!! (oh dear did I say that)!!
> and me a canadian!! (OMG)....


Oh Jen this sort of thing has happened to me that you can be sure of. What choice have you got? As the song goes "I get knocked down but I get up again..." One little naughty phrase gets me through again and again "Ahhh f* it" Then I have a go at something else. I'm 38 now so I'll be getting hit with the "too old" barrier soon (if I'm not already).

I started reading this thread thinking "oh good a valuable broken dreams story that'll have a lesson in it". I thought he'd have struggled and fought before giving up but I'm not getting that vibe. Now I think it's a man that holds himself in such high regard that he should be head hunted for work. Essentially he's saying "All .ca brickies are [email protected] and they won't listen to the sense I'm willing to give them - the ungreatful..." so from that I'm thinking it's not the place but the man himself that needs a new approach. 

What about starting your own Brickie company? A few photos, a website, ads on craigslist, local ads... Once your name get's out about how great you are then you'll be flying with a few quid in your pocket and singing the praises of the people of Edmonton again.

When I eventually get to .ca I'll be looking into what people want and getting training and licensed for that, I'm thinking plumbing and gas/oil boiler and AC servicing since I'm good at fixing that stuff anyway and I think it'll be a service in demand.
When I couldn't get work in IT after the dot.Bomb I got my C license and drove trucks. How different can you get?.. but you have to adapt.

A Brickie in a land of wooden houses seems like square peg in a round hole with small pickings for work. When it turns down you can choose to sit and sulk and blame this and that or you can adapt. All said walking away and putting down the people of Edmonton tells a different story.

Brickie if you haven't completely given up then get some cards with your info and do a Yozzer Huges, knock on doors and tell 'em "I can do that". 

What'll you do in Germany if you can't get work there? Househusband or will you adapt? What about the language barrier? Sprechen Sie Deutsch?

Fair enough if you've had enough of Edmonton you've had enough but I can't see the good in writing the place of for everyone.

I know life can hit the [email protected] sometimes and you have to kick over a few things but I hope you get it together and it all works out. Peace out.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

gOD HELP US WHEN WILL THIS THREAD EVER END???????????????


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

patient man said:


> gOD HELP US WHEN WILL THIS THREAD EVER END???????????????


When the last person has left LOL


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

as I have said before (forest gump) life is like a box of chocolates, but please put this thread to bed,


----------



## Jackinthebox (Mar 31, 2010)

englishbrickie said:


> we are going to germany because my wife still has civil servant status there. she took 2 years unpaid holiday to see if we could make a new life here. she is a language teacher with 18 years teaching experience in germany and she can only work as a TA here. as a bricklayer, i can work almost anywhere, at least she will have her pride back in europe and do the job she spent 11 years studying to do.


Maybe that's the problem, she studied for 11 years on a language qualification!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



englishbrickie said:


> iam hearing so many hard luck stories from friends about all the people that have spend 1000,s of dollars on permanent residency and are have a real hard time finding a job.i know of 3 people that have done all the medical check, police check and paid out all that money and now they are being messed about because canadian citizens have priority over canadian residents. even if you are better qualified,,,you dont stand a chance because you are not canadian. i know a long distance driver, a machinist, a book keeper, and a bricklayer all in the same boat. permanent residents and on the dole. wake up canada


GET OFF THIS SITE - YOU ARE SO BORING NOW. GO AND GET YOUR LIFE ELSEWHERE - WE'RE ALL FED UP OF HEARING FROM YOU.


----------

